# ups battery gone, how much does 600va battery cost?



## fallin_a (Jan 11, 2008)

*ups battery gone, how much does 600va battery cost?

is it wise to replace battery or buy a new ups?

does the new battery ve any guarantee?
*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2008)

battery cost 750 and 1 year warranty


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 11, 2008)

It depends on the brand


----------



## sashijoseph (Jan 13, 2008)

Buy an Exide 7AH(probably) battery.They even take back your old batt for 100 bucks.


----------



## realdan (Jan 13, 2008)

so we can exchange our old battery back...have never bought one before...have to buy one for my apc 500va


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

i got luminous for 650 2 weeks back ... took my old pne for 100 rs...
i dont think tehre is any profit or loss in buying a battery or new ups ..


----------



## satyamy (Jan 14, 2008)

Buy a New Battery


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

Go for Exide


----------

